# Configuration Reseau Canon Pixma IP5200R



## Lastrada (27 Février 2006)

Ma config : Imac G5 Tiger 10.4.5 - Freebox avec carte WiFi  (usage  : Routeur + Point accès) + Imprimante Pixma IP5200R


Alors voilà en 3 jours j'ai réussi à imprimer sans problème avec un cable USB

- 1 fois depuis mon powerbook en wifi (J'ai eu le malheur de l'éteindre)

- 0 fois depuis l'Imac

Impossible de faire imprimer ses paramètres reseau à cette (censuré) d'imprimante, de la réinitialiser. Tous les softs vendus avec me disent de "rééssayer plus tard" :rateau:

NB : je précise que j'associe des baux permanents aux adresses MAC de mon Imac et de cette chose. Je ping sans problo l'adresse IP de la pixma depuis mon Mac.

Quelqu'un a t'il réussi à imprimer en Wifi plus d'une fois avec ce truc ?

c.


----------



## Lastrada (28 Février 2006)

Pfff.

- La réinit usine telle qu'indiquée dans le manuel ne fonctionne pas
- Idem pour l'impression des paramètres réseau.

La solution consiste à:

- la débrancher de son fil électrique le temps d'une cigarette et de la rebrancher.

 -Ne pas oublier d'associer son adresse Mac à une IP ainsi que tous les micro du réseau

- Debrancher son firewall le temps de la config.

Lamentable.

J'espère que ca aidera quelqu'un un jour.


----------



## saturnin (3 Mars 2006)

Je réflechissais récemment à me procurer cette imprimante qui me parait pas mal, mais là quand je lis ça ça me refroidit.
Je suis nul en configuration et tout ça!
Vous en etes content sinon?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mars 2006)

J'en suis super content. Maintenant tout marche bien.  

Le seul point noir etait la configuration du reseau sans fil. Et pour ça je peux t'aider maintenant que j'ai de l'expérience. Pour tout le reste, je suis aux anges c'est du très bon matériel niveau qualité d'impression.


----------



## Gabone (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour, je repose ce poste sur cette discussion, qui est plus appropriée. Mes excuses.:rose: 

Est-il possible de connecté une imprimante wifi CANON IP5200R en passant par la Carte AirPort Extreme.
(iMac G4 Power PC/1,25Ghz/Mac Osx.4.7) 

Je précise sans routeur et sans Borne d'Accès AirPort , directement du Mac qui à une carte WIFI installée ver l'imprimante wifi, merci de votre aide.


----------



## sayreul (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter cette imprimante avec pour objectif de la faire fonctionner en Wifi , via ma 9box, pour 2 PC et 2 macBook.
Avec les deux PC il n'y a pas eu de problème, mais sur les mac, après une installation standard, l'imprimante n'est pas détectée.
J'ai juste un cryptage WEP ASCII sur le WLAN.

Etant donné que je peux accéder à l'imprimante depuis les pc, que dois je faire  ? 

faut il forcement attribuer une IP fixe aux ordinateurs du réseau, et une ip fixe à l'imprimante  ?  (l'imprimante, cela ne me dérange pas, pour les laptop, c'est moins pratique)

merci beaucoup

Cyril


----------



## Mr DiD (14 Octobre 2006)

est-il possible d'utiliser cette imprimante en wifi dirrectement à partir de mon MacBook?


----------



## Pousse (20 Octobre 2006)

Mr DiD a dit:


> est-il possible d'utiliser cette imprimante en wifi dirrectement à partir de mon MacBook?


 

J'utilise une imprimante Pixma IP 4000R et la notice précise bien que l'accès en Wifi nécessite que l'imprimante soit raccordée à un routeur ou  une borne wifi (airport) faisant office de routeur.


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

Pousse a dit:


> J'utilise une imprimante Pixma IP 4000R et la notice précise bien que l'accès en Wifi nécessite que l'imprimante soit raccordée à un routeur ou  une borne wifi (airport) faisant office de routeur.



il existe une autre solution, si tu as un ordinateur (mac ou pc) ayant accès a ton réseau, tu peux t'en servir pour partager ton imprimante. en contre partie, tu dois laisser l'ordinateur en question toujours allumé si tu souhaite imprimer n'importe quand.


----------

